

Headwall Software: stolen IP from Pivotal Labs? - shiftb

Compare http://headwallsoft.com to http://pivotallabs.com<p>Then, check out http://headwallsoft.com/stylesheets/app_all.css and search for 'pivot'.<p>Hilarity ensues.
======
runjake
I'm not too familiar with either company, but wouldn't it have been better to
bring this up privately with the involved companies before posting about it on
HN?

It'd be a shame if Headwall obtained permission from Pivotal to use their
design and they were wrongly portrayed as thieves.

------
wushupork
Could it be they bought the same template?

~~~
shiftb
Unlikely, the css class names are pivotal, pivots, etc which seems pretty
unique to them.

------
desigooner
the odd thing is .. the css file is so extensive but the css classes being
used on the site are a select few ..

